# DIY LOUISIANA Trip Mid October- Myrtle Grove/Port Sulphur



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

jlindsley said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I posted something similar on LA Sportsman but I figured I'd reach out to this forum as well for any advice:
> 
> ...


Responses in quote ^


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

jlindsley said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> I posted something similar on LA Sportsman but I figured I'd reach out to this forum as well for any advice:
> 
> ...


Below are some links to some articles to help you out. I wouldn't spend too much time chasing birds. It can be hit or miss and most trout will be throw backs. They'll be some good trout in the marsh by October. Generally they'll be more toward the middle of canals/bayous and reds will be along the banks (just a generalization that doesn't always hold true). You also won't have to worry about it being cold enough to send the fish to the depths either. Find clean moving water and you'll eventually find some fish. Signs of bait in the water, points, cuts, etc. will up your odds. 

I would also recommend staying out of the marsh/ponds close to the Myrtle Grove Marina. The "land" owners have a rep for running people off. Head toward either Port Sulfur or Lafitte or further south and y'all should be fine. There aren't any good property maps, but at any bait/tackle shop or Academy you can find laminated aerial maps for around $20 which would be good to have on board.

Send me a conversation/pm when it gets closer to your trip and I'll give you some more detailed info about the Lafitte area.

http://www.louisianasportsman.com/details.php?id=8478

http://www.louisianasportsman.com/details.php?id=5704

http://www.louisianasportsman.com/details.php?id=6371

http://www.louisianasportsman.com/stories/2004/port-sulphurs-sure-seven/por-sulphurs-sure-seven.htm


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Awesome. Thanks for the advice. I do not intend on making it a trout trip more interested in shallow water reds so I probably wouldn't be fishing the birds in bays. I more so wanted to show what I had already researched etc. My boat is not the best for open water anyway. Don't have intentions of keeping more than a few fish for dinner one night. I prefer sight fishing in marshes if at all possible (boat floats in 5")

Does there happen to be a top spot map or something of that nature showing depths etc for this area?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

There aren't really any good charts showing accurate depth in the marsh. My best advice is to look at google earth. If an area you want to target looks skinny it probably is so go there the first time at low incoming tide. That way you aren't stuck or at least for long. BUT pay attention as the tides way back in the marsh do weird things. Just because the tide table says there will be a 1' + of tide doesn't mean it will happen.

I went to a new spot this past spring. Went at "low tide" according to the tables. Managed to get in there ok (with a lot of hard work) and figured it would be a snap getting out after fishing a few hours. The good news is that the fish were there big time. The bad news is that the tide didn't come up even an inch and so we had even more work to do to pole out. And no the wind wasn't blowing. I talked to several guide buddies and they didn't have a clue either what was happening. But for whatever reason there was no tide that day. It happens.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks again for all the of advice. The trip was great! We caught about 15 redfish each morning some trout and sheepshead too. Lots of birds working the bays with trout under them (didn't really focus on trout would rather sight fish reds).

Fish are so much more receptive to artificials than our mosquito lagoon fish. They also don't mind noise either. great time!


----------



## BarHopper (May 23, 2016)

Useful and informative post guys - thanks!


----------

